# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Форма джив на Голоке

## Валерий О.С.

Харе Кришна !
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 
На сколько мне известно ,на Голоке дживы  бывают и цветами  и деревьями и камешками итд, итп .
Всегда все так считали ( на лекциях так говорили и я лично читал в книгах ) 
Но все же есть версия ,что там все дживы только в человекоподобных телах.
Что Вы можете пояснить  по этому вопросу .
Спасибо .

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Враджендра Кумар прабху уже отвечал на подобный вопрос в своём разделе, поэтому не вижу смысла что-то добавлять от себя.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Хорошо...
Месяца 3-4 назад я  Вас спрашивал о Вьясадеве и Махамантре .
Вопрос так и не появился почему -то .

----------

